# Leuven Frans?



## HKK

Dag allen
zoals mijn locatie-indicator op subtiele wijze aangeeft ben ik ondertussen zeven maanden in Toronto, Canada. Behalve mijn familie en vrienden in Leuven mis ik ook mijn eigen taal: in al die tijd heb ik in Canada met dire Nederlanders gesproken, en geen enkele Vlaming (of Waal, for that matter). Zoals jullie weten is de eerste vraag voor de spreker van een exotische taal: "Zeg eens iets"! Waarop ik een gedicht uit de middelbare school voordraag.

Het punt is dat de commentaar op hoe mijn Nederlands klinkt nogal verrassend is: volgens de Canadezen klinkt het niet zoals Engels, Duits of Scandinavisch maar als Frans! Merk op dat Ontarianen niet volledig in het duister tasten wat betreft Frans, ze leren het in de middelbare school (meestal met zeer middelmatige gevolgen, maar soit).

Hierop bedacht ik dat het accent en dialect dat ik en mijn leeftijdsgenoten bezigen in Leuven, wel degelijk veel punten heeft die Frans overkomen.
- de 'Franse' huig-r
- tweeklanken worden lange klinkers: 'Rijn' klinkt als (Fr.) 'reine', 'hout' klinkt als een gerokken versie van (En.) 'hot', de 'ui' is gewoon een gerokken doffe e.
- de 'i' is nooit kort, voor een West-Vlaming klinkt 'vis' als 'vies' en 'wit' als 'wiet'.
- de laatste medeklinker in een aantal korte, veelgebruikte woorden valt meestal weg, en de doffe e op het einde van een woord wordt geassimileerd met de eerste klinker van het volgende woord. Bovendien zorgt een 'n' die niet tussen twee klinkers staat voor nasalisatie.
Leuven:_ Da gaan we is opzoeken. _
Pseudo-IPA: _Da-chã-w'iez-opsoeke. _
Nl.: _Dat zullen we eens opzoeken. _

1. Wat denken jullie? Franse invloed door de geografische/socio-economische nabijheid of gewoon toeval?
2. Hoe ver reiken de kenmerken die ik vermeld heb? Ik geloof dat de meeste punten ook op Vlaams-Brusselse jeugd van toepassing zijn.
3. Jammer genoeg ken ik niemand die echt Leuvens dialect spreekt: mijn grootouders wonen ver weg en het echte lokale dialect is tegenwoordig beperkt tot mensen boven de 50 of zelfs 60. Kan iemand licht werpen op hoe lang de beschreven kenmerken al in het Leuvense/Vlaams-Brabantse/Brabantse taalgebruik voorkomen?


----------



## Joannes

Hehe, grappig dat je dat zegt van die Nederlanders. Mijn broer zat vorig jaar ook een tijd in Canada en is er een heleboel tegengekomen (en ik geloof ook wel Belgen, weliswaar Franstaligen, dacht ik).

Enfin, on topic. Enkele interessante vragen. Ik zal ze - voor zover mogelijk - van achter naar voor proberen te beantwoorden.  Maar eerst nog even over die kenmerken van jouw Leuvens (dat ik meen te (her)kennen): geef toe dat dat van die nasalisering wel redelijk beperkt is he. Ik bedoel: volgens mij enkel lange vocalen en dan nog niet allemaal, <oo> bv. niet, ook <oe> betwijfel ik. Wel <ij>/<ei> en die is in die zin nog belangrijker omdat die een klank oplevert die wel bestaat in het Frans (itt een genasaliseerde <aa>). (En ben je zeker dat de /n/ wegvalt; in jouw voorbeeld of in een woord als *Frans* /frã:s/ of zo kan ik het me inbeelden, maar niet als er een /d/ of /t/ volgt bv. *we gaan door*, *we gaan toch*, misschien wel bij andere ploffers (*we zijn klaar*) maar ik heb m'n twijfels. In elk geval, uw punt blijft ze.  Je bent zelfs nog iets belangrijks vergeten te zeggen: je spreekt de /h/ ook niet uit, één van die weinige klanken die niet bestaat in het Frans. Dé verraders zijn natuurlijk de <g>- en <ch>-klanken, maar goed, we kunnen het de Canadezen vergeven dat ze daar even hebben over gekeken. 

Bon, wat ik denk:
3. Ja, je zegt het, Leuvens/Vlaams-Brabants/Brabants: ik denk niet dat ik ooit al écht Leuvens dialect gehoord heb, alleen Kim Gevaert-Leuvens (KGL). Nu, Leuven heeft áltijd al dicht bij de Germaans-Romaanse taalgrens gelegen hoor, als je het daarom vraagt . Voor echt Leuvens dialect wordt het misschien niet evident, maar voor het Brabants (of KGL, for that matter) moet de datering van klankverschuivingen als monoftongering van [ɛɪ] en [œy] wel te vinden zijn. Als er te weinig boeken over Nederlandse fonetiek zijn daar aan de andere kant van de oceaan, moet je maar 's door de DBNL surfen . De huig-r is ongetwijfeld de laatst ontwikkelde van de eigenschappen die je noemt; vind je zeker ook wel iets over terug.

2. Ja, KGL is ongeveer identiek aan de tussentaal gesproken door de Vlaams-Brusselse jeugd. Ik denk dat geen enkel kind nog echt Brussels dialect aangeleerd krijgt (en ik vrees dat het geen vooroordeel is als ik zeg dat je moet vrezen voor de socio-economische toestand van kinderen die wél (uitsluitend) in het Brussels dialect worden opgevoed). Je mag zelfs ruimer denken want de meeste kenmerken die je geeft zijn ook kenmerken van de Antwerpse tussentaal, en naar mijn vermoeden van de tussentaal in het hele (Belgische deel vh) Brabantse dialectgebied (echte dialecten is een andere zaak). Wel uitzonderingen: de monoftongering van /ɑu/ is niet pan-Brabants (dat is volgens mij trouwens eerder een Oost-Vlaams fenomeen), die nasalisering zal ook niet overal zijn (of anders), en natuurlijk de huig-r, die is ook niet zo verspreid.

1. Ik ben iemand die wel gelooft in areale linguïstiek en Sprachbund-toestanden. Ik denk dat het geen toeval is dat het Frans wel wat structurele kenmerken gemeen heeft met zijn Germaanse buurtalen. Máár, directe invloed (en de richting ervan) is heel moeilijk te bewijzen. Zoals je ziet zijn het trouwens allemaal erg natuurlijke klankverschuivingen die zich ook spontaan zonder externe invloed zouden kunnen voltrekken -- op de verscherping van /i/ na, maar de vraag is of die daar ooit onscherp is geweest, en ook de huig-r is geen voor de hand liggende verandering maar da's een verhaal apart. Zoals ik al zei, is de huig-r een recent fenomeen en ze is typisch een stedelijk fenomeen (Brussel natuurlijk maar ook typisch in Gent bvb. en ze is aan het oprukken in Antwerpen, al zou je dat niet zeggen als je de Beerschot-aanhang hun _Rrrratteuh!!_ hoort rollen). De huig-r wordt gezegd een 'prestigekenmerk' te zijn: stedelijk en vooral (of eerst) gebruikt door hoger opgeleiden. Wat opvallend is, is dat dit ook blijkt te gelden voor andere talen (interessant, vooral eens googlen), en in de eerste plaats voor het Frans, dat vroeger ook een tongpunt-r had. Er lijkt weinig twijfel over te bestaan dat de Europese huig-r zijn oorsprong vindt in het Frans: een erfenis van le chique français zeker?

_pff, wa is da met die lange posts tegenwoordig - lããnk type ze.. _


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Ik heb eigenlijk hierbij twee zeer open, misschien wel naïeve vraagjes:
1. Zijn er nog mensen die Frans praten in Leuven (oudere hogere bourgeoisie, nouveaux riches, etc.), zoals soms nogal wel eens het geval is in Antwerpen (en in bepaalde chiquere wijken in de Antwerpse rand)?
2. Ik merk ook wel dat de huig-r bij de 'jongere generatie' (een heel vage term, ik weet het) meer voorkomt. Als ik kijk, of beter, luister naar de kleinsten in mijn familie merk ik dat 4 van de 6 neefjes en nichtjes een huig-r (of toch zeker geen tongpunt-r) hebben. Anderzijds, ik zie niet goed hoe in tijden van doorgedreven verengelsing, die toch niet gisteren begonnen is, het Frans hierbij een rol kan spelen. Kan deze huig-r (of niet-tongpunt-r) van de huidige generatie nog een gevolg zijn van het feit dat Frans 30 jaar geleden een chique taal was?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

Frank06 said:


> 2. Ik merk ook wel dat de huig-r bij de 'jongere generatie' (een heel vage term, ik weet het) meer voorkomt. Als ik kijk, of beter, luister naar de kleinsten in mijn familie merk ik dat 4 van de 6 neefjes en nichtjes een huig-r (of toch zeker geen tongpunt-r) hebben. Anderzijds, ik zie niet goed hoe in tijden van doorgedreven verengelsing, die toch niet gisteren begonnen is, het Frans hierbij een rol kan spelen. Kan deze huig-r (of niet-tongpunt-r) van de huidige generatie nog een gevolg zijn van het feit dat Frans 30 jaar geleden een chique taal was?


Wel, omdat het Frans destijds een prestigieuze taal was, spraken de rijkere mensen Frans, en als ze Nederlands spraken, deden ze dat met een Franse r, een soort van prestigekenmerk dat behouden is gebleven, zeg maar. Zo zijn hoger opgeleiden en welgestelde mensen een huig-r blijven gebruiken, en ze hebben die doorgegeven aan hun kinderen. In die zin denk ik dat de huig-r een overblijfsel is van het chique Frans. Ondertussen zullen er ook mensen geweest zijn die de huig-r hebben geïmiteerd en aangenomen. Waarschijnlijk eerder omdat ze tot die sociale klasse behoorden dan omdat ze ertoe wilden behoren. Nu, weet dat dit soort sociolinguïstisch prestige iets heel onderhuids is; mensen staan niet op en zeggen 'nu wil ik toch eens met die huig-r beginnen spreken' maar doen dit zo goed als onbewust. Ik ken personen waarvan ik zeker weet dat hun ouders met een tongpunt-r spreken, maar zij wisselen af en toe. Ik kan niet zeggen of er een systeem zit in wanneer welke, maar ze gebruiken tongpunt- en huig-r door elkaar. Het zijn jonge vrouwen, trouwens, waarvan gezegd wordt dat die het gevoeligst zijn om prestigieuze kenmerken over te nemen -- als een voorbeeld daarvan, en als voorbeeld dat 'prestigieus' niet altijd 'chique' of zo hoeft te betekenen, ken ik ook een jonge Nederlandse die in Antwerpen studeert: wanneer zij met Belgen praat, spreekt zij met typische Brabantse tussentaalkenmerken (*gij*, *ke*-diminutief, monoftongen, ..), terwijl haar mannelijke Nederlandse kotgenoten gewoon vasthouden aan hun taalvariant.

Langs de weg, HKK, ik heb nog iets bedacht dat je in je lijstje kan zetten met Leuvens-Franse kenmerken: de superlichte /l/. Die is trouwens niet zover verspreid; in Antwerpen spreekt men zelfs met een redelijk dikke, lallende /l/. Voor Mechelen weet ik het niet.


----------



## FlorisEnsink

Ik vind het een boeiend verhaal. 
Wat mij opvalt, en nu verwijs ik even naar mijn locatie, Quebec, is dat ik hier inderdaad vaak het idee heb dat mensen hier een of ander onverstaanbaar Nederlands dialect praten als ik niet goed luister naar wat ze zeggen. Ik denk dat dat vooral komt door het gebruik van lange, lijzige klinkers en slecht uitgesproken medeklinkers. 
Wellicht heeft het Leuvens niet zozeer Franse kenmerken, maar heeft het Canadese Frans eerder (zuiderlijk) Nederlandse kenmerken.


----------



## HKK

Bedankt voor de reacties, heren.
Joannes, ik ben akkoord met uw opmerkingen. Kim Gevaert-Leuvens is inderdaad een goed voorbeeld van waar ik het over heb De DNBL bevat waarschijnlijk wel de informatie over klankverschuivingen, maar het is niet zo eenvoudig om dat ineen te puzzelen natuurlijk  En we hebben ondertussen nog twee nieuwe mogelijk Franse kenmerken gevonden.

Waar komen die kenmerken vandaan? Ik geloof niet dat er in Leuven nog veel Franstaligen wonen, maar over de provincie Vlaams-Brabant is dat (soms leidend tot politiek gerommel) wel het geval. Dus misschien zijn de Franse eigenschappen afkomstig uit het Brusselse en hebben ze zich van daaruit verspreid.

Over het feit dat Frans tegenwoordig minder "in" is dan eerder: zonder twijfel zo. De invloed van het Engels op het Nederlands, en vooral de informele spreektaal, is veel duidelijker vast te stellen, en niet alleen op het vlak van woordenschat. Het zou interessant zijn als Engels de status van internationale taal verloor: zouden anglicismen in het Nederlands uitsterven of blijven bestaan?

Op de DBNL-site vond ik een lijst met Vlaamse uitdrukkingen (beneden de pagina) die op het Frans gebaseerd waren. Ik zou nooit een van deze vormen gebruiken, en ik heb er nog niet vaak een gehoord. Franstalige vocabulaire is dus uit de mode, lijkt het. Zijn klanken resistenter tegen verandering dan woorden?


----------



## Joannes

FlorisEnsink said:


> Ik vind het een boeiend verhaal.
> Wat mij opvalt, en nu verwijs ik even naar mijn locatie, Quebec, is dat ik hier inderdaad vaak het idee heb dat mensen hier een of ander onverstaanbaar Nederlands dialect praten als ik niet goed luister naar wat ze zeggen. Ik denk dat dat vooral komt door het gebruik van lange, lijzige klinkers en slecht uitgesproken medeklinkers.
> Wellicht heeft het Leuvens niet zozeer Franse kenmerken, maar heeft het Canadese Frans eerder (zuiderlijk) Nederlandse kenmerken.


Interessant. Kan je daar wat over uitwijden want ik ken geen bal van Québécois Frans? Ik heb ook niet zo'n goed idee van wat je bedoelt met 'lange, lijzige klinkers en slecht uitgesproken medeklinkers'. 

(*Lijzig* komt trouwens op mijn lijst van woorden die ik wat vaker moet gebruiken )



HKK said:


> Op de DBNL-site vond ik een lijst met Vlaamse uitdrukkingen (beneden de pagina) die op het Frans gebaseerd waren. Ik zou nooit een van deze vormen gebruiken, en ik heb er nog niet vaak een gehoord. Franstalige vocabulaire is dus uit de mode, lijkt het. Zijn klanken resistenter tegen verandering dan woorden?


Da's héél relatief. Klanken zijn natuurlijker structureler aan een taal. In die zin kan je misschien wel zeggen dat die wellicht resistenter zouden zijn, maar anderzijds kunnen klankveranderingen zich soms ook snel en snel na elkaar voltrekken. Dus eigenlijk valt er niet te antwoorden op je vraag, volgens mij.

Wat Franse woordenschat in het Nederlands betreft, en zeker in de Belgische dialecten, die moet je toch echt niet onderschatten hoor. Wat wij spreken zit bomvol Franse leenwoorden en leenvertalingen. Geregeld stuurt de VRT-taalbaas een e-mail naar alle medewerkers waarin hij 'fouten' die hij gehoord heeft verbeterd. Elke keer zit er wel eentje tussen met de opmerking 'x is vertaald Frans', vaak constructies die je heel normaal vindt en waarvan de 'correcte' Nederlandse versie je heel raar in de mond ligt. (Best interessante mails overigens, je kan je ervoor inschrijven hier.)

Wat zo mogelijk al even vol Franse woorden en constructies zit als het Brussels, is trouwens het West-Vlaams. Ook al heel lang grenzend aan de taalgrens, maar van de West-Vlaamse fonologie kan bezwaarlijk gezegd worden dat die veel gemeen heeft met de Franse. 

(Die lijst die jij geeft komt trouwens uit een geschrift uit 1917 .. ik denk dat er nog wel een aantal constructies uit die tijd zijn die wij niet meer zeggen )


----------



## Grytolle

Waarschijnlijk heeft de huig-r ook steun gevonden in het feit dat iedereen in Nederland ze gebruikt (zeker voordat die Engelse r zich begon te verspreiden)


----------



## FlorisEnsink

> Interessant. Kan je daar wat over uitwijden want ik ken geen bal van Québécois Frans? Ik heb ook niet zo'n goed idee van wat je bedoelt met 'lange, lijzige klinkers en slecht uitgesproken medeklinkers'.



Mmh, hoe zal ik eens uitleggen hoe Quebecois klinkt. Ik zou zeggen zoek eens op 'tête à claque' op youtube, dat geeft een heel aardig beeld.



> Waarschijnlijk heeft de huig-r ook steun gevonden in het feit dat iedereen in Nederland ze gebruikt (zeker voordat die Engelse r zich begon te verspreiden)



Die Engelse 'r' is endemisch in het Gooi, het centrum van de Nederlandse TV-industrie. Vandaar de verdere verspreiding.


----------



## Joannes

FlorisEnsink said:


> Mmh, hoe zal ik eens uitleggen hoe Quebecois klinkt. Ik zou zeggen zoek eens op 'tête à claque' op youtube, dat geeft een heel aardig beeld.


Hehe, die zijn wel lachen. Maar eerlijk gezegd duikt Kim Gevaerts gezicht nog niet bepaald bij me op bij het horen van die figuren.


----------

